# Need to Buy Original Kaspersky Internet Security ?



## satyamy (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to Purchase Original (Genuine) Kaspersky Internet Security 2009
some guys are selling it on ebay.in for Rs. 700 (3 user) are they Genuine ?

*search.ebay.in/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=Kaspersky+Internet+Security

Please Help me ?


----------



## redhat (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought Kaspersky Internet Security Suite 2009 (3 user license) for Rs. 700/- only
So, mostly yes, it IS genuine.. I installed it on 3 computers, and its working perfectly....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, its Genuine. Visit your local Computer Dealers and most likely they would have it cheaper than whats on Ebay 

Purchase from Lynx....a truster online Seller from my city
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=143


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ 

hey thanx for this info abt lynx-india

as i was planning to buy sum components (for my SONY PSP) so i think after reading ur reply, i maybe able to get sum feedback on that lynx shop.. I hv seen their site.. 

1.) but hv u purchased anything in person/by delivery from that shop ?? 
2.) does that shop exist in reality, or is it jus an Online one ?
--------

coz im from Mumbai, so if u can answer these (as u are from the same city) i can get sum valuable info (instead of asking the lynx guys).. 
-----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi

As you can see lots of lots of people from Thinkdigit, Erodov, TechEnclave have bought stuff from LynX India

Yes he is trust worthy. I have visited his shop a number of times. Actually it is full of people. Quite of number of people with loads of loads of High End product which are not there with any dealer in City


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't buy from retailers. Buy directly from Kaspersky India. Here is the link

*www.kaspersky.com/in/homestore_India


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought Kaspersky Internet Security Suite 2009 (3 user license) for Rs. 500/- only. 
+1 for kaspersky.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 28, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Don't buy from retailers. Buy directly from Kaspersky India. Here is the link
> 
> *www.kaspersky.com/in/homestore_India



And the reason being ???? 

They are too expensive there


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^Yes they are, I got it for 2k


----------



## satyamy (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the HELP

Offtopic: Digit Forum is taking a very very long time to open it open like it is crawling
do anybody elso also facing the same prob ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

It is slow, and heavy page too? Well, my 512KBPS isn't lettin me feel that though


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2008)

I had also got KIS 2009 for Rs.700 sometime back....

Anyhow, the forum is loading perfectly for me.


----------



## techtronic (Nov 2, 2008)

Where can we buy licences in Chennai ?


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 2, 2008)

Try Ritchie Street... I got KIS for 500 about a year back there...

Arun


----------



## satyamy (Nov 2, 2008)

my dealer in lamington says KIS 2009 costs Rs. 700/-
or else i can get KIS 2008 for Rs. 550/-


----------

